# Due Betratrans Have Thiaminase?



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone kno? What r best feeders for piranha

Meant bettas

Damn autcorrect


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, bettas have thiamanise but here again i've used feeders like rosies and goldfish with success in terms of growth and health...I think the whole thiamanise issue is blown out of proportion because a lot of it is conjecture and not fact based...people of'course are turned off by the it "stunts your growth" or "growth inhibiting" but yet for years in our hobby people have had reds and blacks alike get well over a foot long strictly on feeders...every bit as good as if they were on non-live...but if you really don't want to do the thiamanise thing and (I can fully understand and appreciate if you don't) the do live bearers like convicts!...


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank bud for the reply. I have a rhom 4inches ( paid for a blue diamond, well see what he turns into. I paid and extra 50 for blue diamond so better be!) anyway I don't want to stunt hi a growth AT ALL! Lol since they r notorious slow growers. So u think a Good variety is best food wise for growth? Silversides, pellets, Feeders etc?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes..it's what I've always done...silversides, smelt, nightcrawlers, and feeders!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Main problem with feeders isnt growth stunting chemicals or "ingredients" if you will.

Its dead fish from ICH, tapeworms, fungus, or some other parasite. If you are using live feeders, quarantine them in their own tank... I wont add anything without a month of QT and observation. Lots of people have had success without, personally with the fish I have lost and seen flushed the enjoyment is not worth the cost or risk. And there is absolutely NO benefit to feeders if you are using a mixed diet like pellets, silversides, shrimp, whit fishes, salmon.... on and on.

As said before, a breeding pair of convicts in their own tank can quickly produce "safe" feeders if you have the time to raise fry.


----------

